# NGT - August Shoot



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2009)

NGT 3-D Shoot â€“ Sunday, August 2, 2009

Two challenging courses!

A 20-25 target course PLUS a 10 target Iron Man course!

The regular course will feature Ethical Scoring as follows:

Þ	Kill Zone = 5 points
Þ	Ethical pass (maximum of 2 per round) = 1 point
Þ	Clean miss = 0 points
Þ	Any hit in the foam outside the kill zone = -2 points

The Iron Man course will feature standard traditional scoring:

Þ	5 points for a hit in the kill zone
Þ	3 points for all other target hits
Þ	0 points for a miss

NOTE: To be fair to all shooters, if you intend to shoot the Iron Man Course for score, you must shoot with the same wooden arrow for all ten targets. *WOODEN ARROWS ONLY* if youâ€™re shooting for score. SHooting the Iron Man for fun, you may use any arrow you want.

The shooter turning in the highest score for the Iron Man course will receive a special plaque. Ties will be decided by a â€œsudden deathâ€� re-shoot.

There is also a planned novelty shoot for after lunch. There is an entry fee for the novelty shoot. There is also a small additional fee for lunch.

Fees
Shoot - $10 for non-members of NGT, $5 for members
Lunch - $5
Novelty Shoot - $2 per â€œroundâ€�

Novelty Shoot thread - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=362378

There are plenty of hotels within a 15-20 miles radius of the club with prices ranging from $45/night. This area is an easy drive from Tucker, GA, site of the TBG Banquet. For those of you coming into town for the banquet, why not stay over and shoot with us in Gainesville on Sunday?

Directions - Take I-985 (N or S) to Gainesville, Exit 20 â€“ GA Hwy 60 (Candler Rd.) TURN RIGHT (off either exit). Follow Candler Rd EAST past the Hall County Landfill on the Left and Versa Cold (formerly Atlas Cold Storage) on the Right. Keep going a little further till you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right on to LEE LAND Rd and follow it until it forks under the cell tower at Webb Girth Rd. We are there on the left. Watch for the NGT sign.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang Dutchman, your a hard man!! Ethical shoot and Iron Man with only wood in the same day! If Bubba Tell sees how bad I may shoot, I wouldn't be supprised if he just got up and walked off.
Sounds like sounds like one of the best shoots of the year! I look foward to it, and thanks for setting it up!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2009)

Jake Allen will share the glory for this plan. He's at least 50% responsible...

We want to finish on a high note going into bow season.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 19, 2009)

I could have guessed Jake had a hand in it somewhere. I can see we are going to have to separate the two of you!!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 19, 2009)

That's wood arras only for the entire shoot all targets?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 19, 2009)

returntoarchery said:


> That's wood arras only for the entire shoot all targets?



Wood just for the Iron Man course, (10 targets).
And only then, (wood arrows), if you want to
keep your score for that course.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2009)

This is gonna be a hoot of a shoot. Looking forward to this iron man course, I have never shot one.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2009)

Al33 said:


> This is gonna be a hoot of a shoot. Looking forward to this iron man course, I have never shot one.



You'll never forget it! Jake and I learned how to set one up from Dan Beckwith...


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 19, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Wood just for the Iron Man course, (10 targets).
> And only then, (wood arrows), if you want to
> keep your score for that course.



In that case I reckon I might just have to show up and get a whoopen by the good shooters.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 19, 2009)

In most cases, the person doing the whoopen is just lucky, and the folks getting it are just unlucky, I'm not sure that skill has much to do with the winner, that is what makes it so much fun!! If the best shooter on the course breaks his arrow on the first target, and some will, their out! Kinda like survival of the fittest, er, luckiest.
I figure if you get to "shoot" at all 10 targets, you have won!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 19, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Wood just for the Iron Man course, (10 targets).
> And only then, (wood arrows), if you want to
> keep your score for that course.



Uh Oh. Just remembered I have a 3Rivers wood arrow test kit. Ain't got but 2 per pound range but I might be able to cobble together enough to shoot at 10 targets - this is if I don't loose or break them on the first target.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2009)

returntoarchery said:


> Uh Oh. Just remembered I have a 3Rivers wood arrow test kit. Ain't got but 2 per pound range but I might be able to cobble together enough to shoot at 10 targets - this is if I don't loose or break them on the first target.



It ain't "them." It's "it." 

If a shooter intends to compete in the Iron Man shoot, he or she must shoot the entire course of ten targets with the same wooden arrow. If you break the tip on the first target, you can whittle a point on it and continue. You may wind up with a 24" arrow by the end of the course, but that's OK. If you lose your arrow at any point on the course, I'm afraid that's all for you and you will have to turn in your score as it is.

But, if you just want to shoot it for fun, use whatever arrow you'd like or as many as you need.

It should be big fun!

The ethical scoring that we'll use for the regular section of the shoot will be fun as well.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 19, 2009)

dutchman said:


> It ain't "them." It's "it."
> 
> If a shooter intends to compete in the Iron Man shoot, he or she must shoot the entire course of ten targets with the same wooden arrow. .... If you lose your arrow at any point on the course, I'm afraid that's all for you and you will have to turn in your score as it is.
> .



Ah. Didn't knowed that. Thanks for splaining it to me.

Ironan: Is that them targets with the metal plate with the little bitty hole you've got to shoot through?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2009)

returntoarchery said:


> Ah. Didn't knowed that. Thanks for splaining it to me.
> 
> Ironman: Is that them targets with the metal plate with the little bitty hole you've got to shoot through?



No sir. Regular 3D targets set in some tougher than normal presentations to really challenge the shooter. Targets may be set so as to force a shot through a tight spot betwen trees or limbs. Targets may appear to be completely obscured but for a small opening through which a shot may be passed. Wooden arrows will complicate the process for many, if not all shooters. What makes it so tough is that you must complete the course with the same arrow...


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 19, 2009)

dutchman said:


> No sir. Regular 3D targets set in some tougher than normal presentations to really challenge the shooter.



Now that sounds like alot of fun. If something doesn't come up and I can make it I'm game. I'll  be sure my whittling knife is real sharp.


----------



## BDAdams (Jun 19, 2009)

My experience with an ironman course is that it will break two carbon arrows as quick as it will a woody.  I wood also feel safe in the estimate that %85-90 of our club shoots carbon or aluminum and has no wood arrows.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2009)

BDAdams said:


> I wood also feel safe in the estimate that %85-90 of our club shoots carbon or aluminum and has no wood arrows.



I'll bring plenty of extra woodies,......for sale of course.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 19, 2009)

What are Wood arras? 

Guess I gonna he hitting al up for a 50# range woodies, 
Flu Flu work?


----------



## schleylures (Jun 19, 2009)

wood on a beckwith range sounds like a disaster for arrows.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2009)

I have several heavy wood arrows that are spined at 70 - 80 lbs but are only 27 " long if any body needs any. i know i'll be shooting one!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a 3Rivers test kit with arrows spined from 55# to 80#.

I also have a handful of woodies spined at 55#-60#. Total of 14 arrows that I suppose I could part with for a fee...

This is why I posted this information very early. I knew that lots of folks might not have any woodies and this gives people the chance to come up with something in advance of the shoot.


----------



## BDAdams (Jun 20, 2009)

48" oak dowel self point self nock quick simple white fletchings


----------



## 730waters (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe I can get away to come down to this shoot. It sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher (Jun 26, 2009)

I plan on being there. I'm a first year traditional shooter. Please don't laugh!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2009)

BowhuntingPreacher said:


> I plan on being there. I'm a first year traditional shooter. Please don't laugh!



Preacher, we don't laugh AT anybody. We will, however, laugh WITH everybody! All of us started somewhere. We'll be glad to have you with us.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 27, 2009)

BowhuntingPreacher said:


> I plan on being there. I'm a first year traditional shooter. Please don't laugh!



I'll try and bring Pigmy with me, should be lots of laughing - not that he shoots bad or kills trees or breaks lots of arrows or ....


----------



## RogerB (Jun 29, 2009)

Now Dutchman, I know you have laughed "at" me before. Not that I didn't have it coming or anything. Oh yea, and you to Pine Nut! 
But I still ain't scard, I've shot a 0 before and I can do it again.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 29, 2009)

RogerB said:


> Now Dutchman, I know you have laughed "at" me before. Not that I didn't have it coming or anything. Oh yea, and you to Pine Nut!
> But I still ain't scard, I've shot a 0 before and I can do it again.





I'm laughing now!

I, too, have shot tons of zeros. But I now stand a good chance at getting some minus points!

One thing I have not yet done is to plant an arrow in a tree 10 feet or more off the ground...but I know a fella who has.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 29, 2009)

Only he could do that!


----------



## pine nut (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll be glad when some of you dudes get forgetful like me!  This is a tough group.  It was only a few inches too far to the right, and the stupid arrow hit the stupid tree!  I saw the whole thing!


----------



## BDAdams (Jun 30, 2009)

unfortunately Bill so did some of the rest of us.  To bad I wasn't one of the rest.


----------



## schleylures (Jun 30, 2009)

Purdy is off I think we are going to make it.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 30, 2009)

pine nut said:


> I'll be glad when some of you dudes get forgetful like me!  This is a tough group.  It was only a few inches too far to the right, and the stupid arrow hit the stupid tree!  I saw the whole thing!



I wish I'd seen it. I'd pay folding money to have been there to see it. If I hang around long enough, maybe it'll happen again?

For the record, I saw the same dude break a Carbon Express Heritage arrow in three pieces at the first target on Sunday at the state shoot this year. It ain't just anybody that can do that, you know...


----------



## RogerB (Jun 30, 2009)

I know people that carry an arrow finder around with them for when they miss, but an extension ladder is hard to get into a quiver.


----------



## Stickbow (Jun 30, 2009)

I can bear witness to the tree killin; man i thought some of us were gonna roll down the hill!  But on the same note, I broke one of my woodies a couple targets earlier just below the fletching! Never done that before......rofl   

This shoot sounds like a blast!! I will definately try to make it out.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 30, 2009)

pine nut said:


> I'll be glad when some of you dudes get forgetful like me!  This is a tough group.  It was only a few inches too far to the right, and the stupid arrow hit the stupid tree!  I saw the whole thing!



Sorry Bill, I have to spill the beans on this one, as this has gone too far.

After we hauled, and set that bear target across the ditch and up the steep hill, if became apparent that no matter where we placed the stake, the shot was just too easy. We aligned the stake so a well placed arrow would need to slip just by the tree, with the consensus being something was needed to focus attention away from the kill zone.

Bill, without being asked, being a selfless person, just thinking of others and wanting to make sure we all had a challenging, but fair shot at that bear, knocked, picked a spot of bark about the size of a dime, drew, loosed and perfectly anchored his brand new arrow into that tree.

And now, you know, the rest of the story.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 30, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Sorry Bill, I have to spill the beans on this one, as this has gone too far.
> 
> After we hauled, and set that bear target across the ditch and up the steep hill, if became apparent that no matter where we placed the stake, the shot was just too easy. We aligned the stake so a well placed arrow would need to slip just by the tree, with the consensus being something was needed to focus attention away from the kill zone.
> 
> ...




What's that I smell?


----------



## dpoole (Jun 30, 2009)

John_ pygmy  does it smell like BEAR ?????????????


----------



## dutchman (Jun 30, 2009)

dpoole said:


> John_ pygmy  does it smell like BEAR ?????????????



No. It smells bovine to me...


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 30, 2009)

dpoole said:


> John_ pygmy  does it smell like BEAR ?????????????



  

better question is did they enjoy it .....


----------



## BDAdams (Jun 30, 2009)

Dutch I can't tell is that Bovine or Equine or just a nasty mix of the two.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya'll ought to know by noew that it would be worth sombody's time to keep a video camera running on me full time!  Nobody but me knows about keeping the milk in my solo cup while doing a forward roll and not even getting a bruise while on a late night search for cherry cobbler.  Not too shabby for a then 64 yr old dude.  Not to worry guys I'm sure I will do many more tree shots.  Thanks Jake for covering for me, but I can handle me own _make it up_ dept.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 1, 2009)

pine nut said:


> Ya'll ought to know by noew that it would be worth sombody's time to keep a video camera running on me full time!  Nobody but me knows about keeping the milk in my solo cup while doing a forward roll and not even getting a bruise while on a late night search for cherry cobbler.  Not too shabby for a then 64 yr old dude.  Not to worry guys I'm sure I will do many more tree shots.  Thanks Jake for covering for me, but I can handle me own _make it up_ dept.



Bill, I'll tell you what, there'll be plenty of cobbler at Horse Creek this fall. I may even pack a cooler with dry ice and bring ice cream. Reckon how many forward rolls you might do for pie with ice cream?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 1, 2009)

Heck he might even throw in a double twist for that!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 1, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Heck he might even throw in a double twist for that!



Maybe we could call him Dominique, the human highlight reel.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe I'll just deliver Bill's pie and ice cream to him. I'd hate to have all that twisting and rolling on my conscience.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 1, 2009)

ya'll are killin'me!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 1, 2009)

pine nut said:


> ya'll are killin'me!



Don't worry Bill, you will take their money at the Bubba Tell Shoot.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt to keep everyone in mind of the shoot...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 13, 2009)

Modified the scoring format just a tad following a conversation with Jake Allen this weekend. We're trying to make is less complicated.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 13, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Modified the scoring format just a tad following a conversation with Jake Allen this weekend. We're trying to make is less complicated.



then it's OK if I use steel arras on the Iron Man course ....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 13, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> then it's OK if I use steel arras on the Iron Man course ....



Sure...Just not for the sake of the "competition."


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 14, 2009)

How is the scoring going to be modified?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2009)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> How is the scoring going to be modified?



Should have said simplified. The first post has been edited to remove the "10" ring reference to what it currently says. Also changed the minus points for a non-lethal hit to -2 from -5.

That's it...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2009)

We hope all of the out-of-towners in for the TBG banquet on 8/1 will stay over and come up to Gainesville to shoot with us on Sunday, 8/2. It'll be worth staying for, I believe...


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 20, 2009)

dutchman said:


> We hope all of the out-of-towners in for the TBG banquet on 8/1 will stay over and come up to Gainesville to shoot with us on Sunday, 8/2. It'll be worth staying for, I believe...



Well you can count me in.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 21, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Well you can count me in.



Outstanding Chris! 

If a few folks would like to help us set the course on Saturday morning, your help will be greatly appreciated!
We will have a way to get the targets to the spots, (via a trailer and motorized vehicle).
Staking, target placement and setting the markers, (the fun parts),  beg for assistance.

Thanks.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 21, 2009)

Im going to try to help


----------



## RogerB (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm confused, but then I stay in a state of confusion most of the time, don't try to explain, I will just be more confused, I will just let Dennis tell me how many points I scored or lost on each target


----------



## Stickbow (Jul 21, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> If a few folks would like to help us set the course on Saturday morning, your help will be greatly appreciated!
> We will have a way to get the targets to the spots, (via a trailer and motorized vehicle).
> Staking, target placement and setting the markers, (the fun parts),  beg for assistance.
> Thanks.



Will there be primitive camping available? If so, I may be able to help set up.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 31, 2009)

Next to last ttt...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 31, 2009)

Ya'll come, please.
We are planning to have a big time!
 >>>>--------------->


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm planning to come. What's for lunch?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 31, 2009)

One of our other members is planning lunch, so I have no idea. But it'll be good!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 2, 2009)

Let's go!
Load em up!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 2, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Let's go!
> Load em up!






Ya'll come.

We set the targets yesteday, going to be fun!


----------



## returntoarchery (Aug 2, 2009)

Bout ready.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 2, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Ya'll come.
> 
> We set the targets yesteday, going to be fun!



It's gonna be wet!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2009)

Ken Purdy will be there with his joggin' suit. Axle, too.


----------

